# You have GOT to see this!



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

This has to be THE stupidest thing I have ever seen. You are not gonna believe it.


http://s717.photobucket.com/albums/ww177/Tactical_Resp/?action=view&current=MVI_1778.flv


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. Hopefully it is just a spoof as some people have speculated about in the comments section.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

That guy has no brains to sit there.It makes me cringe -just watching it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This video is in the same league of stupidity. (Click the start arrow to watch the video)


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm just speechless. (shaking my head at the stupidity...)


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Both are good videos to use against responsible gun owners.Most of the anti's think we're all like that, or at least portray us as being like that. EB


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Guess you can't fix stupid, obviously 911 has totally screwed up Darwin's theory.

(Actually had some Japaneses T.V. camera man do pretty much the same thing at tomahawk log once, till he go hit.)


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Unfortunately these idiots keep breeding....

There is no way in hades that the camera guy would be there if I was the range officer.. I would throw him out for even considering it... Even with blanks!

Now for the idiot with the vest! I can only say it is a shame the vest worked, ( I know that sounds cruel) but if it hadn't the ones standing around and filming this stupidity would have learned a lesson..

There is no reason in the world to be that stupid!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> Wow. Just wow. Hopefully it is just a spoof as some people have speculated about in the comments section.


Sadly, you can see dirt jump in the backstop in the video. At least some of those idiots were using live rounds. What incredible stupidity. In both videos.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks like cops training. Must be from the east coast.


----------

